# Knicks vs Bulls Game Thread: 11/24/07



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs*
*Date: 11/24/07*
*Time: 1:00PM*
*TV: MSG*​ 
*Knicks Projected Starting Lineup:*




































*Curry/Randolph/Q/Crawford/Marbury*

*Bulls Projected Starting Lineup: *




































*Wallace/Nocioni/Deng/Hinrich/Gordan*​Knicks:


> Isiah Thomas refuses to point any fingers. The embattled head coach of the Knicks wants the criticism for the current eight-game losing streak to come his way. He believes it's his job to instill needed confidence to correct all of the issues that are preventing wins. "I'm the coach, this is where it should be," Thomas said of the increasing heat after the 98-86 loss in Detroit. Fans in New York are getting anxious.


 


*Bulls:*


> A year ago, the Bulls lost badly in Philadelphia the day after Thanksgiving and dropped to 3-9 on the season. The following night, they bounced back to beat New York and ended up winning 12 of the next 13 games. So even though the Bulls fell to 2-8 after a blowout loss at Denver on Tuesday, one bit of good news is the next stop on the annual circus road trip is Madison Square Garden on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well the Knicks are having their way with the Bulls. 

Qrich does baffle me though, how do you grab a rebound a few feet from the rim, only to run out to the 3pt line to jack a 3


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks did have a 10 point lead in the 2nd half, only to watch that diminish. Come on guys show some damn pride.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Nocioni is pissing me the hell off. He's playing like a ***** right now man. Flopping on Zach and even bull****ting an injury when NOBODY tocuhed him. Big Ben looks like he's becoming very good too, a very good flopper that is.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

For all the drama he has been through in the past week, Stephon looks pretty good out there right now


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I really love the ferociousness Zach is playing with out there today. Balkman is playing tough too. These guys are the future of our team. We just need to get Zach to stop turning it over, but other then that he REALLY looks like he cares and wants to win at all costs. His game isn't limited either, as he has a decent jumper too.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont know how Zach got that ball in, thats crazy!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Did Stephon just kiss Jamal on the forehead?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

It feels good to _finally_ win a damn game. Quentin was a rebounding machine...keep it up!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #000000; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>CHICAGO BULLS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Andres Nocioni, F</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>7-15</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Tyrus Thomas, F</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ben Wallace, C</TD><TD>43</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kirk Hinrich, G</TD><TD>43</TD><TD>5-18</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ben Gordon, SG</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>4-16</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Joe Smith, PF</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>5-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Duhon, PG</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Aaron Gray, C</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Joakim Noah, FC</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Thabo Sefolosha, GF</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*29-83*</TD><TD>*5-16*</TD><TD>*15-19*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*31*</TD><TD>*42*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*78*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*34.9%*</TD><TD>*31.3%*</TD><TD>*78.9%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 14 (18)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>1-8</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Zach Randolph, PF</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>7-16</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>7-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>47</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Fred Jones, GF</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jeffries, GF</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*28-72*</TD><TD>*3-13*</TD><TD>*26-42*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*40*</TD><TD>*52*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*85*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*38.9%*</TD><TD>*23.1%*</TD><TD>*61.9%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 16 (6)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

HB said:


> Did Stephon just kiss Jamal on the forehead?


_backboard_ mountain?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Finally a win. We need ALOT more of those though.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i just heard steph had 0 turnovers had to log on and check....


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Don't mean to piss in your cheerios*

Anyone that takes much good out of that game is nuts. Chicago was pathetic shooting the ball or we lose big again, Typical Curry game. Good offense, poor defense and poor rebounding. Zach is a turnover machine and the biggest black hole I've ever seen. I just don't see why everyone thinks he's all that. Qrich boarded but little else. Marbury was decent but looked better because the Bulls guards couldn't hit squat. Crawford was the only guy that I thought improved his game b y playing better defense. Playing like we did, we lose that game 9 out of 10 times.


----------

